# Golfing: General Truth & Rules



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

This thread is meant to sollicit your ideas of the general truth & rules of golf:

Let me start with a few:

_Unless you've had a chance to throw a putter, don't buy any.

During your swing, never try to keep more than 30 separate thoughts in your mind. Focus...

Those who are less skilled players are more likely to share his ideas about golf swing.

If it ain't broke, try changing your grip.

A golf match is a test of your skill against your opponents luck.

_

Anybody who would care to add more to this?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

For every birdie, there is a four-putt triple bogey waiting just around the corner.

The more people you tell about your new clubs, the worse you hit them.

For every extra person who watches you tee off, you lose approximately 2 yards of carry.

The better you think you are, the worse you really are.

The older you get, the more irons you replace with hybrids. (My grandma just replaced her 6 iron) :laugh: 

The more you practice your short game, the worse your drives get.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's hard to maintain one positive swing thought, but it's easier to have multiple self doubts.

Only new balls are attracted to the water.

Only new balls hit cart paths.

Your only hook of the day will be on a hole where there is OB on the left.

Your only fade of the day will be on a hole where there is water on the right. (Don't use a new ball - see above)

It only rains on the golf course when YOU are playing.

The fancy resort course you just paid $250 to play will be using temporary greens.

The resort golf course knows it's your only vacation of the year, and it doesn't care!

Never do yard work on a pretty day. When you want to play golf, pretty days aren't in the calendar.


----------

